# Completely isolated at work...



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

I am experiencing such stress due to being isolated from others at work. I constantly feel frustrated, angry, hurt, & sad when I'm in the work environment because I'm ignored on a near constant basis. For instance, today the only person I talked to was my boss, and he pretty much rambled without allowing me to say anything even though I had wanted to add something and sought clarification. He literally spewed at the mouth, before walking away, not allowing any breathing room for me to speak my part. He talks a mile a minute and acts so uncomfortable around me and the way he barrels over me and disallows any input on my end pisses me off. This is a continual problem with him.

Then there's the fact that my surrounding coworkers, particularly those closest in proximity to me, never initiate conversation with me nor acknowledge my presence. I have tried to be friendly and have attempted to converse with them in an effort to bridge the gap, yet all I get is a cold, disinterested, or at best, a halfhearted reception. I have gone out of my way to be nice and its gotten to the point where I'm fed up and sick of putting forth effort when these people ooze distaste for me, for no good reason.

To further demonstrate my point, this one guy who sits in the cubicle closest mine, says 'God Bless You' as quick as can be to ANYONE else who sneezes. The others also generally contribute. However, when I sneeze, no one says a word.

I have wavered between acting nonchalant and overly nice, in an effort to ease the hurt/discord, yet nothing changes. It makes me sick to my stomach, the fact that I'm treated as though I'm invisible or not worthy of acknowledgment.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. It pisses me off that I almost always have to initiate conversation at work. I was angry for awhile but decided I had to change and not let it bother me.

Now I initiate conversations and I don't back down. Eventually, I believe, if you are nice enough people will turn around. If they don't, screw them. They are the problem, not you.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the support hoosierguy. There are times when I exert myself a bit but sometimes I feel worse for the wear, because it takes so much energy to put on this extroverted facade 8 hours a day 5 days a week, when I just want to be in my shell... and to be accepted for being introverted/quiet. It's not that I can't be extroverted when the need calls for it, or if I feel so compelled, but the major problem is the workplace, because it's the same people day in and day out, for such a lengthy period. It requires you to be 'on' for such a lengthy period of time with people, regardless of compatibility and that can be draining. 

It's good to hear you've tried an approach that works for you.


----------

